# My Teens double arch bar. Anyone else have one?



## volksboy57 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## 1817cent (Jan 4, 2021)

Never have seen a Schwinn that looked like that?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice frame set.  Looks like a teens, or early 1920’s(?), and the built-in ears or square tabs, as drop stand stops, appear to be broken off.
Without a badge, the bike might be built-up as an A&S-Excelsior, Henderson, World, or Admiral. 
Did you mean pre-WW1?


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Jan 5, 2021)

volksboy57 said:


> View attachment 1333102
> View attachment 1333103View attachment 1333104
> 
> 
> ...



1917 Schwinn World maybe.


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 2, 2021)

Putting it together!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 2, 2021)

1916 AS&Co. Excelsior.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 2, 2021)

Nice *sprocket* (and other parts) too; might be for an *Admiral *model.
So, we see that the *5-clovers* sprocket has a greater diameter 60 x 1/2" tooth, compared to the later(?) 4-clovers (26x1"-tooth).
SA makes a 24x1/2" tooth rear sprocket compatible with later Bendix, Shimano coaster brake hubs, for a medium-stiff 60/24 = 2.5000 ratio.


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 2, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Nice *sprocket *too; might be for an *Admiral *model.
> So, we see that the *5-clovers* sprocket has a greater diameter 60 x 1/2" tooth, compared to the later(?) 4-clovers (26x1"-tooth).
> SA makes a 24x1/2" tooth rear sprocket compatible with later Bendix, Shimano coaster brake hubs, for a medium-stiff 60/24 = 2.5000 ratio.



I just have the 5 spoke clover on there for fun. Ill probably have a 4 spoke clover or possibly the aerocycle star type installed for riding. I got it as a frame only without a badge.


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 2, 2021)

The *Miami *5-point/5-teardrop 24-tooth sweetheart sprocket (_takes a special-fit crank_) looks nice, as do the others.
Looks like you have quite a few A&S choices, including the 52-tooth 5-point sweetheart with *5-circles*.
I see you have the *4-clover* in both 26 & 52 tooth, very nice.


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 2, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The *Miami *5-point/5-teardrop 24-tooth sweetheart sprocket (_takes a special-fit crank_) looks nice, as do the others.
> Looks like you have quite a few A&S choices, including the 52-tooth 5-point sweetheart with *5-circles*.
> I see you have the *4-clover* in both 26 & 52 tooth, very nice.







I was talking about this one. Not sure if it was you mentioned. This is probably right for the bike (if I'm not mistaken) but I like it much more on my little 20" prewar schwinn


----------



## SKPC (Mar 3, 2021)

Very nice looking frame!  Hmmm........  Marty's pic of a 1917 Excec below with straight seat stays and no dropstand ears..



       And below the subject bikes' pinched stays, fatter stay bridge and stand ears (missing) on above ^  bike.
I would have to gather then that if this bike is in fact a Schwinny,  then they seem to have used different diameter top tubes on the archbar frames unlike on the typical motobike frames that used the same diameter.  The subject Bike's trumpet joinery is a bit different than the typical Schwinn trumpets, and perhaps this is an earlier example using alternative and subtle design differences on this style frame?
Would be very interesting to peek underneath the forks' crown race to check for any "Blue" paint...


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 3, 2021)

I think this frame did have the drop stand stops, but they have been removed.


There were slight differences between the pre 16 frames and the post 16 frames, after the one millionth turnover.
The built in drop stand ears disappeared by  the 1920’s.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 3, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The *Miami *5-point/5-teardrop 24-tooth sweetheart sprocket (_takes a special-fit crank_) looks nice, as do the others.
> Looks like you have quite a few A&S choices, including the 52-tooth 5-point sweetheart with *5-circles*.
> I see you have the *4-clover* in both 26 & 52 tooth, very nice.



I was wondering what that was.... Miami huh? Owait. I guess not Lol. Then what the heck is this one? Btw nice bike @volksboy57


----------

